# Do Toyo Proxes 4 stretch nicely?



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi,

I'm finishing building a set of BBS RS (15x8.5 and 15x9.5) and am ordering tyres, I plan on running a 195/45/15 all around and know the Toyo T1R stretch very nicely, however am finding it very difficult to find any locally or even from overseas. A place here in Australia has the Toyo PX4's in stock for pretty cheap so I was wondering if they stretch as nicely as the T1R's? Obviously with the extreme amount of stretch I'll be running on the 9.5, I don't want to buy a tyre that won't be able to do it. I've seen the T1R's stretched on this size before, but never the PX4's.

Did a quick search and found a few photos of the PX4's stretched a bit, but not to the extreme I will need, so just want to make sure before I order them.

Cheers :beer::beer:


----------



## Rpc07 (May 17, 2010)

vr_ben said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm finishing building a set of BBS RS (15x8.5 and 15x9.5) and am ordering tyres, I plan on running a 195/45/15 all around and know the Toyo T1R stretch very nicely, however am finding it very difficult to find any locally or even from overseas. A place here in Australia has the Toyo PX4's in stock for pretty cheap so I was wondering if they stretch as nicely as the T1R's? Obviously with the extreme amount of stretch I'll be running on the 9.5, I don't want to buy a tyre that won't be able to do it. I've seen the T1R's stretched on this size before, but never the PX4's.
> 
> ...



I can't input on the stretch, I am running the proxes 4 , I'm running a 19x8.5 with a 215-35 so my stretch is not close to what yours will be but I can tell you these tires are super loud with tons of road noise. This may or may not change your mind but I figure I'd throw it out there. Good luck finding out about the stretch.


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the info, it all helps. Whilst this is my "daily" where i live i dont drive an awful lot as its easier/cheaper to get public transport or ride the bike so I'm not overly concerned about noise, but that's interesting to know for sure 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Check out TyreStretch.com

They might have some photos of stretched Proxes 4, but regardless they'll also have some other tire brands posted that might help with your decision :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mwatters (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm not really sure any tires stretch all that much. I have 14 inch wheels on my jetta, and i'm not really sure i could get a smaller tire on there. but i'm open to learn if it saves me money


----------



## vr_ben (Aug 5, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Check out TyreStretch.com
> 
> They might have some photos of stretched Proxes 4, but regardless they'll also have some other tire brands posted that might help with your decision :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks for the suggestion :beer:, I already had looked through that site though and it was what had led me on the search for the T1R's. 195/45/15 is a pretty uncommon size so not a lot manufacturers make them in this size. On Tyrestretch they are all running the T1R except for a couple running Nankang (which are also very hard to find around here). Might just get the PX4, I'm sure we'll be able to make them work. I just love the way the T1R's look when stretched, this is the a 195/45/15 T1R on a 15x9.5 (exactly the same as I'll be running)











mwatters said:


> I'm not really sure any tires stretch all that much. I have 14 inch wheels on my jetta, and i'm not really sure i could get a smaller tire on there. but i'm open to learn if it saves me money


I think you and I are talking about very different things haha, this sort of stretching isn't to save money (infact it will cost me more then "correct" fitting tyres) but its so you can run really wide wheels without excessive rubbing of the tyres


----------

